# A Fine Day of Snook Fishing on Florida's Gulf Coast



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Tuesday morning's inclement weather almost made me want to roll over and go back to bed.

I'm down on Captiva Island on another fishing vacation. I've been doing this trip to Captiva with my good fishing buddy Scott for years now.

We take the same week regardless of moon phase, tide, or weather. The month of May at Redfish Pass on Captiva Island produces great fishing no matter the status of the three previously mentioned conditions.

Such was the result this morning. None of the conditions seemed to matter. The weather has been less than favorable the last day or so. However, Tuesday morning it didn't make a difference. The snook were in there classic transitional mode from the backwater creeks and rivers to the passes and the beaches.

Redfish Pass on Captiva Island is a prime location to catch these big snook as they migrate in preparation for the upcoming spawn.

Tuesday was one of those days where it all comes together. I caught at least a dozen snook, slot size and above. I must have seen nearly another three dozen, similar size fish caught by fellow anglers today as well.

Here's my buddy Scott, with a nice 33 inch snook.










It was truly one of the best snook fishing days I've ever seen on Florida's Gulf Coast.

Even though I'm on vacation, I sure am glad I didn't sleep in.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

nice pics

gj on the catch


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice job man. I recognized that seawall. Great spot to fish.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice day Mookie! This was the kind day that it would have been great to have had with Patricia Strutz for her Florida fishing articles.

Were you walking and plugging the beach or how were you fishing? That looks well worth the trip across state!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great as usual Mook. Congrats.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys.

SeaLevel--All my fish were caught on live shrimp free lined with a split shot or two. My buddy Scott caught all his on live mojarra he cast netted over by the T-Dock. 

Most of the other fish were taken on live shrimp as well. A few came in on suspending plugs like MirrOdines and lipped diving type plugs.

They were pretty much hitting everything, but shrimp is always a sure thing there.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great job on the catch! Also great pics, as always! What size hooks are you using for those freelined shrimp?


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

You're killin' me SnookMook. Great day and great catch. I'm heading to BG in July. Leave a few for me!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. 

IS9--I prefer a 1/0 circle hook, but will drop down to #1 if the shrimp are on the small side, or go up to 2/0 for really large shrimp which usually mean really large fish. 

However, I've caught snook plenty of snook in the upper thirties with the smaller hooks. I sometimes worry about the small hooks breaking in a tough fight though.


----------

